# [Solved] hwloc-1.7.1 +opencl update will ati-driver install.

## Randy Andy

Hallo Leute,

beim heutigen world update fiel mir gleich unangenehm auf, dass sys-apps/hwloc-1.7.1 mir ati-drivers unterschieben möchte, obwohl ich doch Nvidia benutze:

```
emerge -auv sys-apps/hwloc

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-13.6_beta:1  USE="modules (multilib) qt4 -debug -disable-watermark -pax_kernel -static-libs" 115,906 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/hwloc-1.7.1 [1.6.2] USE="X cairo numa opencl%* pci svg xml -cuda% -debug -gl% -plugins -static-libs" 3,140 kB

```

Würde ich das opencl USE-Flag weglassen, dann wäre das zwar nicht der Fall.

Doch soweit ich weiß, würde mir dann auch die opencl Unterstützung, die zuzüglich zu CUDA auch von NVIDIA supprted wird, für folgende installierten Programme flöten gehen:

```

app-crypt/hashcat-gui

app-crypt/johntheripper

app-emulation/wine

dev-libs/starpu

dev-util/nvidia-cuda-sdk

media-gfx/darktable

media-gfx/imagemagick

media-libs/mesa

media-libs/opencv

net-misc/bfgminer

net-wireless/pyrit

sci-libs/gdal

sci-libs/openmm

```

CUDA unterstützt aber überwiegend andere Programme, ist also kein 1:1 Ersatz dafür, wollte daher beide oder wie bisher nur opencl unterstützen.

Hab mich mit dem Thema cuda/opencl aber bisher nicht wirklich auseinandergesetzt um beurteilen zu können, ob es  nun ein Bug ist, oder gewollte Strategie von sys-apps/hwloc-1.7.1.

Mir scheint es halt nur inkorrekt.

Das Gentoo Changelog oder diese Seite haben mich auch nicht wirklich weiter gebracht:

http://svn.open-mpi.org/svn/hwloc/branches/v1.7/NEWS

http://www.open-mpi.org/projects/hwloc/

Wenn ich sicher wäre dass es ein Bug ist, hätt' ich natürlich eine Report geschrieben   :Wink: 

Könnt ihr für etwas mehr Klarheit sorgen?

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## firefly

du kannst useflags auch für bestimmte pakete aktivieren/deaktivieren (hint: /etc/portage/package.use)

----------

## Randy Andy

Firefly,

das weiß ich natürlich.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich wollte schließlich nicht wissen wie ich das Paket trotzdem installieren kann, sondern ob das korrekt so ist oder ein Bug.

Schließlich hat die vorige Version sys-apps/hwloc-1.6.2 trotz gesetztem Flag opencl diese Abhängigkeit nicht gehabt.

Außerdem stellt AFAIK nicht nur AMD/ATI die opencl-Unterstützung zur Verfügung woraus ich schließe, das seine dazu bestehende Abhängigkeit inkorrekt sein sollte.

Ich suche hier also nach Bestätigung dieser These, oder konkrete Fakten die das Gegenteil belegen.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## firefly

ganz einfach in version 1.6.2 des ebuilds war das opencl flag nicht vorhanden...

erst mit 1.7.x hat wohl die software unterstützung für cuda/opencl erhalten.

Und anscheinend wird für die opencl unterstützung auf eine amd eigene library in der software zurückgegriffen, wie auch nvidia-settings als abhängigkeit notwendig ist, wenn das gl useflag gesetzt ist

siehe auch https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=469708

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi firefly.

Die Details und der Report sagen mir schon mehr. 

Doof das ich den Report nicht gefunden hab, liegt wohl an den Voreinstellungen der Suche,die gefixte Bugs nicht anzeigt, wenn man nicht explizit danach sucht.

Das hilft mir schon weiter.

Vielen Dank,

Andy.

----------

